# miniDSP vs. Arc Audio PS8



## subterFUSE

Putting this in the HLCD section since that's my application, and I'm interested in other horn enthusiast opinions.

I am currently using an Audison BitOne as my processor in my car. The primary reason I'm using the BitOne is because I needed 7 high level inputs in order to get full range signal out of the OEM Bose amplifier in my car. The Bose front stage is 3-way active, plus the subwoofer output is needed to sum together a full range signal. So 7 channels minimum.
Changing the head unit is not a viable option, due to the MMI system.

An online acquaintance who has my exact same vehicle is possibly going to test out the MoBridge DA1 and see if it is fully compatible. If it works, then I am considering getting one of those so I'll be able to completely bypass the Bose amplifier and get a stereo digital signal directly from the MMI.

With a digital signal available, I would no longer need the 7 high level inputs on my processor.... so I'm entertaining the thought of switching to another DSP.


The Arc Audio PS8 is one I am researching now, along with the miniDSP.


Does anyone have thoughts about those choices? Any preferences? Advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## hot9dog

Im a big minidsp fan, easy to use, low noise floor and transparent. But...the other day i help someone tune their system and they had the arc ps8.... i was blown away with the multiple layers to the ps8. The fact that you change out the op amps to tailer / upgrade the sound is a big win in my book!! I was very impressed with the unit. Download both operating softwares and play around with them. See which one suits your needs. I dont think either are bad, both are great..... but the arc is bad ass! But is more expensive.


----------



## subterFUSE

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to download the software and check them both out.

I believe I would likely want a 2x8 miniDSP since I would have a digital toslink output from the MoBridge, and then I need 5 outputs for my setup.

2 x HLCD
2 x midbass
1 x subwoofer

I noticed that miniDSP makes a noise isolator for cars, but that it only works with the smaller units. The website says the isolator doesn't work with the 2x8 models. Is that an issue, or maybe I won't need it because I will be using a digital input?


----------



## hot9dog

I currently run a soundstream synthesis in my daily ride (re-packaged minidsp) and am in love with it, but after working with the arc ps8.... i wish i would have waited to save up the extra money for the ps8. But i am a huge tech geek and have to have the newest and greatest. I have the money to get the arc dsp, but i still hold onto my minidsp based processor. So that should tell you something about my synthesis. Its a Damn good unit.


----------



## Horsemanwill

while i'm not a fan of the bit one why don't you keep it and still go digital? i noticed you have the audison amp why not get the AV bit in and be done?


----------



## subterFUSE

Horsemanwill said:


> while i'm not a fan of the bit one why don't you keep it and still go digital? i noticed you have the audison amp why not get the AV bit in and be done?


I already have the AV Bit In, actually. Using it now.

I'm considering an upgrade in processor for a few reasons:

Primarily, because the BitOne does not offer adjustable "Q" in the EQ or crossovers. With horns, I am beginning to find that this may be helpful. I've been trying to EQ down some peaks in my horn response with the 1/3 octave EQ in the BitOne but each band affects the adjacent bands so as I adjust down the peak, the other bands adjust down and there is still a peak.

I also have an insatiable appetite for new gear.


----------



## jpeezy

Arc audio fan here, I'd go Arc.


----------



## fenis

I'm running the PS8 with horns and the 31band PEQ per channel is an absolute godsend with horns. You can measure with a program like REW and use it's auto-eq function to tell you exactly what freq, Q and gain to input into the PS8 to reach any housecurve you desire. My horns sound amazing since removing the peaks accurately with the PEQ.

Once I also used the PS8 at a house party with a E-MU 1212m soundcard digital out into the PS8 and B&W speakers and my car sub and the sound quality was so transparent a lot of people at the party commented on how good it sounded! I'm running analog RCA into the PS8 (from the P99 head unit) and it still sounds very transparent - if you can go digital in the car you would be in heaven!


----------



## subterFUSE

fenis said:


> I'm running the PS8 with horns and the 31band PEQ per channel is an absolute godsend with horns. You can measure with a program like REW and use it's auto-eq function to tell you exactly what freq, Q and gain to input into the PS8 to reach any housecurve you desire. My horns sound amazing since removing the peaks accurately with the PEQ.
> 
> Once I also used the PS8 at a house party with a E-MU 1212m soundcard digital out into the PS8 and B&W speakers and my car sub and the sound quality was so transparent a lot of people at the party commented on how good it sounded! I'm running analog RCA into the PS8 (from the P99 head unit) and it still sounds very transparent - if you can go digital in the car you would be in heaven!


That's pretty much what I was thinking. The adjustable Q should really help.


Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that the MoBridge will be fully compatible with my car.


----------



## rockin

I have a Bit1 and PS8. I'm using the Bit 1 currently and bought the PS8 because it has phase correction in 90 degree adjustments...Bit 1 is just 0 or 180 degrees. Long story short I fixed my phase issue w/ T/A and will be keeping my Bit 1. Love it and love the included wired remote now that I have been using it. I'd let the PS8 go for $630 shipped. I bought it from Syracuse Customs. They said it had been used, but it looks new to me. In original box w/ everything.


----------



## hot9dog

rockin said:


> I have a Bit1 and PS8. I'm using the Bit 1 currently and bought the PS8 because it has phase correction in 90 degree adjustments...Bit 1 is just 0 or 180 degrees. Long story short I fixed my phase issue w/ T/A and will be keeping my Bit 1. Love it and love the included wired remote now that I have been using it. I'd let the PS8 go for $630 shipped. I bought it from Syracuse Customs. They said it had been used, but it looks new to me. In original box w/ everything.


Thats a good deal!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

You can't go digital in to the PS8...there is no remote for it, so you wouldn't be able to adjust volume. Unless you know how to make one yourself that is.

And you can't do phase in 90 degrees, it's just like nearly everything else 0-180.


----------



## subterFUSE

thehatedguy said:


> You can't go digital in to the PS8...there is no remote for it, so you wouldn't be able to adjust volume. Unless you know how to make one yourself that is.
> 
> And you can't do phase in 90 degrees, it's just like nearly everything else 0-180.


There's a pic of a remote control for the PS8 on their website. Is it still not available?

If I can't go digital, then I probably can't use the PS8 in my car. I need 7 high level inputs on a processor to sum together a full range stereo signal.

The miniDSP has a front panel volume option. Do you think I could mount that control in the front of the car and run a cable to the miniDSP in the trunk?


----------



## subterFUSE

rockin said:


> I have a Bit1 and PS8. I'm using the Bit 1 currently and bought the PS8 because it has phase correction in 90 degree adjustments...Bit 1 is just 0 or 180 degrees. Long story short I fixed my phase issue w/ T/A and will be keeping my Bit 1. Love it and love the included wired remote now that I have been using it. I'd let the PS8 go for $630 shipped. I bought it from Syracuse Customs. They said it had been used, but it looks new to me. In original box w/ everything.


I will give your offer some serious thought. That is a very good price, so I only need to decide whether the PS8 is right for me or not.


As for the miniDSP, is that more or less powerful than a PS8? Is there anything that one will do that the other can't?


----------



## thehatedguy

According to the Arc website on the PS8 page the controller is "coming soon." And it's been that way for over a year now.


----------



## rockin

thehatedguy said:


> And you can't do phase in 90 degrees, it's just like nearly everything else 0-180.


Unfortunately, I think you're right. I looked at that mixer screen and saw the adjustment and phase selection on the input and output and assumed it was adjustable in steps. I've never used one, just seen the software. Are you currently using it?


----------



## thehatedguy

Nope, not using one. That information came from the PAS Magazine review and from the PS8 owner's manual. It would be cool if it could do it, something to set it apart from every other car audio processor on the market. The only car based processor that can do phase adjustments on all channels is the Zapco Z8. The Helix can do it on the sub channel only. A lot of pro audio processors can do phase adjustments...the Behringer DCX2496 can do it in 5 degree steps.

I am or will be using an older Zapco DC1000.4 when I get my car playing.


----------



## subterFUSE

I emailed Arc Audio about the PSC controller for the PS8.

Still they have no info other than "we are working on it, but have no other details."


----------



## subterFUSE

thehatedguy said:


> You can't go digital in to the PS8...there is no remote for it, so you wouldn't be able to adjust volume. Unless you know how to make one yourself that is.
> 
> And you can't do phase in 90 degrees, it's just like nearly everything else 0-180.


Since the PS8 has no volume control, how do people use it?

The Audison BitOne must be setup by selecting a fixed volume level from the source, and then the DRC becomes the master volume control. If you change the volume of the source, it would affect the noise floor on the BitOne. Does this not happen with the PS8?


----------



## thehatedguy

If you are going digital out of the deck, the volume knob on the deck doesn't do anything.

If people are going digital into the PS8 (not aware of anyone doing that), then they would need some sort of volume control after the processor...which kind of defeats the whole changing opamps in the PS8 idea.


----------



## subterFUSE

thehatedguy said:


> If you are going digital out of the deck, the volume knob on the deck doesn't do anything.
> 
> If people are going digital into the PS8 (not aware of anyone doing that), then they would need some sort of volume control after the processor...which kind of defeats the whole changing opamps in the PS8 idea.


Right, but what about going analog into the PS8?

If you change the volume of the source, then doesn't it affect the noise floor on the PS8? The BitOne works this way. You're supposed to set the source volume at max undistorted level and forget it.


----------



## subterFUSE

AudioControl Matrix Plus w/ ASR-1 remote control knob

Would this work for a volume control if placed after the PS8? I realize it's not ideal because of adding another piece of gear in the signal chain, but wouldn't this solve the issue of having a volume knob up front?

In my case, I only need 5 channels out of the processor. The Matrix has 6 inputs and 6 outputs. Would just have to get the gains all matched properly, but I have an o-scope so I think that could be done.

Thoughts?


----------



## thehatedguy

I would go analog into the processor before I added the volume control. Doing the AC piece doesn't really solve any problems.


----------



## subterFUSE

thehatedguy said:


> I would go analog into the processor before I added the volume control. Doing the AC piece doesn't really solve any problems.


I was thinking optical from source into PS8, then analog out of PS8 into Matrix for volume control.


----------



## thehatedguy

That's no more effective than just going analog out of your deck IMO.


----------



## The Tube Doctor

The PS-8 is an engineering marvel, with superb sound quality, great software support, and complete and utter apathy on the part of Arc Audio, with regards to the long-awaited peripherals.

I was recently forced, out of necessity, to obtain a couple of Mosconi DSP 6to8 units. 
These can be fitted with optional expansion cards for digital in, a very clever BT streaming card that works like a dream, a controller that allows access to selected functions, PC tuning via BT, a decent PC interface , and 8 volts of output, in a really compact chassis. Also has a really useful Android app, to control 4 presets, master volume, sub volume, fader and balance.

I've got a couple of PS-8 sitting back in their boxes, patiently awaiting the arrival of similar peripherals from ARC. Can't wait forever. No, I'm not planning to sell them. 
They look and sound superb. The mixer in the advanced menu is staggeringly good.

Mosconi is supplying for their processors, what Arc has been promising since PS-8's inception.

If you want to use a fully-optioned, well supported product that sounds great, you may want to give the 6to8 a try. 

It's a favorite of Bing and Joey, at Simplicity in Sound.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah but Arc can't take credit for the engineering of the PS8...it's nearly identical to the Cirrus Logic demo/evaluation board for the DSP chip CL makes.


----------



## Nismo

Can the demo board be used with Arc's software?

Eric


----------



## minbari

subterFUSE said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to download the software and check them both out.
> 
> I believe I would likely want a 2x8 miniDSP since I would have a digital toslink output from the MoBridge, and then I need 5 outputs for my setup.
> 
> 2 x HLCD
> 2 x midbass
> 1 x subwoofer
> 
> I noticed that miniDSP makes a noise isolator for cars, but that it only works with the smaller units. *The website says the isolator doesn't work with the 2x8 models.* Is that an issue, or maybe I won't need it because I will be using a digital input?


the 2x8 and 8x8 units have an isolated power supply built in, that is why you dont need it. The 2x4 does not have it, so it uses an outboard iso-supply.


----------



## jarathje

rockin said:


> I'd let the PS8 go for $630 shipped.


Still have the PS8 for sale?


----------



## TMR

I have a DA1 and use a Rane RPM26Z on my horn setup. I recently had the chance to try out a RPM26Z with modified OP amps and the change it made in my horns.... unbelievable!!!


----------



## subterFUSE

I purchased a used PS8 with upgraded Op Amps so I think I'm going to try it out soon.

That Rane looks really nice, although it appears they are discontinued. Is that true? What about the Rane HAL lineup? Do those replace the RPM26Z you mentioned?


----------



## rockin

jarathje said:


> Still have the PS8 for sale?


Long gone I'm afraid.


----------



## TMR

subterFUSE said:


> I purchased a used PS8 with upgraded Op Amps so I think I'm going to try it out soon.
> 
> That Rane looks really nice, although it appears they are discontinued. Is that true? What about the Rane HAL lineup? Do those replace the RPM26Z you mentioned?



Yes, the RPM 26Z's are discountinued but i see them for sale all the time. We are doing a few mods that makes it pretty damn cool. We convert it to run in 12v, modify the digital input to a SPDIF input, modify the op amps to different / better ones and ive even gone and added a wireless router inside the case so that i can connect to it and tune it with my laptop without any extra wires. The performance and sound from the Rane, really makes it hard to go back to anything else out there. 

I have a few Modded one i am not using if you are interested. Let me know.


----------

